# my 86. tell me what ya think



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

here she is. its an 86 300zx(non turbo) 5 spd. all leather and just about every option(i think). i took it out to a car show yesterday, and it was mostly a classic muscle car show but every one loved it. my friends nick named it Night Rider because of the instrument cluster. i need some ideas for mods and what not though im a mustang guy (98gt) but i love this car and i wanna modded it up a little. any one know where i can get a nice short through shifter?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd suggest finding another Z engine that is turboed and either swap in the whole engine or swap the parts...

If not

Cams, ECU, Headers, Intake, Exhaust


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

is there a differnce between the internals on the two motors?(is one forged and one cast or what not)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lazy eye headlights...yes!


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

any idea what its worth? it only has 50k on it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> lazy eye headlights...yes!




......all those z's are like that lol.


Nice car man, good luck with whatever you decide to do!. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i thought this was gonna be a Hachi

still, looking good tho


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks for the kind words guys. in the near future im gonna pick up a set of rims and try to find one of them bumper covers like the one on the black Z in the tech forums then spray the car. then maybe some springs, a stero and a turbo motor when i get the money


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Awesome, my next door neighbor had one when I was a kid, I remember riding in it a few times.

Mods? It's an awesome classic car in beautiful condition. I would either keep it mint or turn it into a classic sleeper.

I wouldn't change the look on the outside, but if it were me, possibly a clean powdercoated roll cage, Engine swap (VQ35 or RB25, 26 would be hot), clean up the engine bay, hide all the wires, make the engine bay shine.

BTW, pix of the interior and engine bay, plz.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

50k on the motor? hot damn!!!! that mofo is almost as old as me, I've probabaly walked as many miles as it!

beautiful condition.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> 50k on the motor? hot damn!!!! that mofo is almost as old as me, I've probabaly walked as many miles as it!
> 
> beautiful condition.



its older then me.

i just snapped these with the camera phone so there not that great.

the interior 















































and the engine bay


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, one really quick question:




can I have your car?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

quick answer, nope.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

unless of course you wanna swap for an 03-04 cobra


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Which black Z are you referring to? If so your looking at quite a bit of work to a 1987 front conversion.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Which black Z are you referring to? If so your looking at quite a bit of work to a 1987 front conversion.



the one in the thread "i want my z31 to look like this" it looks like mine it may be an 87 though i dunno


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yours isn't a 87...


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

zak187 said:


> the one in the thread "i want my z31 to look like this" it looks like mine it may be an 87 though i dunno


I could be wrong, but I believe all that's changed is the front cover. My dad tried convincing me to change mine to the newer front end, but I like the sharp lines of the original front cover. It fits the body better IMO. I was about to ask if you wanted to sell your Front cover if you swapped it, but I've got to sell my Z. :loser: This sucks.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Hot damn, I just jizzed myself. Need a towel now.

That is a beautiful car. 1986, my year boy. Now I know what car I really want to fix up.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

this ones an 87? to me it looks like the only thing that woud need to be changed is the cover. maybe fenders 
heres the car


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

ASsman said:


> Hot damn, I just jizzed myself. Need a towel now.
> 
> That is a beautiful car. 1986, my year boy. Now I know what car I really want to fix up.



Word. Up. Haha, I agree.. I want a classic Z now.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

i think you'd have to change the headlights, hood, fenders, and bumper cover to make it all fit.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Yeah, looking at it now, All you'd have to do is change the front cover, unless you want the other crap too... the front lip is additional, as are the headlights, hood, and light covers. I still like the old front better, Wanna sell... Grrr.... stoopid me. Do I really have to sell it, come on bro, convince me not too. Is the S13 worth it? ....Yes, but Why can't I have both? I say screw the *T.*u*R.D.*


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why do you have to sell the Z?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

got to get rid of it to make room for my dad's new car. As it is, the S13's on the street, and parking is tight around here. You're lucky to find a spot out front. I'll sell it and plan on getting another one later... when I have the room. and can afford to make it what I want. So anyways, I cheked and all you'd have to change is the Front cover. to go...
from this front end:








to this front end:








and a new front cover from Nissan is $$$ so i sugest Pick-your-part, or the like.


edit: 87-88 model 300ZX. the rears are different too, but then you'd have to change the whole rear end over. (Taillights, rear cover, new insert below lights, and if you want, the Ghey 3rd Brakelight)


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> got to get rid of it to make room for my dad's new car. As it is, the S13's on the street, and parking is tight around here. You're lucky to find a spot out front. I'll sell it and plan on getting another one later... when I have the room. and can afford to make it what I want. So anyways, I cheked and all you'd have to change is the Front cover. to go...
> from this front end:
> 
> 
> ...


paking is a lame reason to sell your car. where would i get one of them chin spoliers from? any one know?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It's just the overall lack of space, especially since I'm not driving it. I dunno... maybe I'll keep it, I really like it. I'll definately be able to use it when the S13 is out of commision, being worked on. I've got to see if it'll pass SMOG first though. It has a slight Vaccum leak, but that's not hard to fix... it used to be worse. I haven't even started it in a while just because every time I hear the VG, I fall in love all over again. Hehe, It's a beautiful sound that keeps me coming back for more. and the IRS, and the beautiful body lines... Plus it was my first car.
_GAH!!!!!11!!!one!!Mother-effing-one!!!!!_ I dun know... *sigh*
Oh well, here's the Front lip. The company is no longer though, so you'll have to dig one up on teh bay of E-ness. Umm... *checks Ebay* nah.. i couldn't find it... I hear they pop up every now and then though. Also Here's a list of Body kits for the Z31.
BTW, have you thought of changing your Clutch? The Hydrolic clutches are teh suck. I need to get a new one for mine. Wait.. Now I'm talking as if I'm keeping it. Thanks alot bro!


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

thank you very much


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

hey i got a guy thats really intersted in the car. he wants to know what i want for it but i have no idea what to ask. any suggestions?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah the fenders might fit the new front, I'm not sure though

By the way, I actually like the 3rd brake light. They did a nice fake LED setup


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

okay, so now I'm thinking I may keep it and park it on the street too... It's such a cool car. The only problem is if I am going to keep it, I'm going to have a lot of work ahead of me.. I don't know. I think It'll be worth it. what do you think. At least since summer's rolled in to town finally I won't have to worry about my window gaskets leaking. *sigh* I don't know what to do.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

An additional thought is that If I do keep it... I'll have 2 cars. Umm... yeah, I'm 19 and I'm not married yet. I don't need two projects, and it's not like I need to have a practical car for the family yet. Maybe tweak one at a time, but I'm not sure which one to build first. Both *need* work done too. The Z needs... crap done, to put it simply. All sorts of random stuff. The S13 however needs a whole new motor, but it'd be one quick fix. But I know once I drop the new motor in, I'm not going to want to leave it stock, so I'm afraid I'll neglect the Z and it'll sit like it is now.
GRRRRRAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
I know what I need. I need to win the lotto! :loser:

edit: and freakin' GT4 man! I keep playin' it with my Fairlady and it's making me want to keep mine more as well. I'm afraid if I sell it I'll regret it.

Sorry, Just thought I'd rant. Maybe this should be in the Z31 board to see what other Z31 owners say. Maybe I will.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

... I know, I know... third post in a row, but this one's not a rant... I found out all you need for the front end conversion is the hood, headlight assemblies, (including light wiring pigtails) bumper cover and bumper bracing. as for the short shifter, all the 5spd N/A's came with the FS5W71C tranny. It's also the tranny used for the 180SX/240SX/etc. (basically anything with an SR20) so you can actually use an S13 short shifter. B&M makes a really nice one. If I keep mine that's what I'll do.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Yeah, looking at it now, All you'd have to do is change the front cover, unless you want the other crap too...


Nope you have to swap the hood, head light housings, and fenders to. Or you will have massive gaps and it will look horrible.


For the lips the TBO chin spoiler will be for sale shortly if it isn't already. On Z31.com artworkZ is making them.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> hey i got a guy thats really intersted in the car. he wants to know what i want for it but i have no idea what to ask. any suggestions?


Unfortunately even in that condition it is still only worth 4k at the absolute most. So I wouldn't sell it.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Nope you have to swap the hood, head light housings, and fenders to. Or you will have massive gaps and it will look horrible.
> 
> 
> For the lips the TBO chin spoiler will be for sale shortly if it isn't already. On Z31.com artworkZ is making them.


Note I corrected myself in the last post. Glad to see the TBO lips will be remanufactured too. Approximate price?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

theres a local car dealer around here with an 86 just like mine and they want 6900 for. i only paid 1800


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Same as me, and my paint wasn't near what yours is... But I've fixed my paint up pretty well experimenting.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

my paints not as perfect as it looks. the roof could use a coat of clear and the mirrors need painted


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol that's just a couple of my problems.


----------

